# Where to buy Sugar Gliders in Scotland?



## sf_rfc (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi

Been interested in getting sugar gliders for a while and was wondering if there was anywhere in Scotland, breeders or shops that sell them.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi, join the form in my sig and one of the members on there is a Scottish suggie breeder, her name is Munshkin


----------

